

Serve your GitHub pages with SSL using CloudFlare's free plan - pstadler
https://www.benburwell.com/posts/configuring-cloudflare-universal-ssl/

======
wbond
So in the example, is Cloudflare proxying to
[http://example.com](http://example.com) or
[https://example.github.io](https://example.github.io)?

In the case of the former, wouldn't we be setting a false sense of security
since the request is traversing the internet unencrypted from the GitHub
servers to the CloudFlare servers?

From what I understand, the benefit would really be to prevent snooping on
requests between the end-user and CloudFlare, correct?

~~~
Koldark
Yes, it is a false sense of security, but in this case it is static content
being served. This should not be used in eCommerce sites.

------
Koldark
Yep, I did that a while ago. [https://mikewills.me/2014/11/14/now-powered-by-
ssl.html](https://mikewills.me/2014/11/14/now-powered-by-ssl.html)

